# Ouch!



## campervanannie (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok I forgot my large rear end and did a little bit of damage this morning I know a few on here have had new bits of plastic made from some guy somewhere any ideas.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Sep 16, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 67419View attachment 67420
> 
> Ok I forgot my large rear end and did a little bit of damage this morning I know a few on here have had new bits of plastic made from some guy somewhere any ideas.



Women drivers lololol


----------



## Tbear (Sep 16, 2018)

Invent white gaffer tape and make a fortune selling it on here???

Richard


----------



## Wully (Sep 16, 2018)

That’s pish Annie think it was Colin full member seen some photos on motorhomer. Doesn’t look too bad I’d rather break Plasticks on back than damage the actual body of van.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 16, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> That’s pish Annie think it was Colin full member seen some photos on motorhomer. Doesn’t look too bad I’d rather break Plasticks on back than damage the actual body of van.



Yes I thought it was Colin and I agree rather it the plastic bumper than the panels lol.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## yorkslass (Sep 16, 2018)

helen262 said:


> View attachment 67421



Hope I don't need them, but thanks.

Near at hand for Annie,


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 16, 2018)

The guy that owns this firm once told me to see him if I ever needed anything making for the motorhome


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 16, 2018)

So annoying, I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## toasty (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh no! I know what that's like...

Dont know where you live, but these guys Scratch2Smash in south Wales helped us with something similar and didnt charge the earth.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks to me like you've already repaired it just fine lol


----------



## peter palance (Sep 17, 2018)

*get*



campervanannie said:


> View attachment 67419View attachment 67420
> 
> Ok I forgot my large rear end and did a little bit of damage this morning I know a few on here have had new bits of plastic made from some guy somewhere any i
> 
> deas.



get a tow bar right a cross it helps pj


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 17, 2018)

st3v3 said:


> Looks to me like you've already repaired it just fine lol



The repair is great but they don’t make Gaffa tape like they used to after it wind and rain through the night most of it has blown off lol


----------



## The laird (Sep 17, 2018)

Yup 3m for mou


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 17, 2018)

If its plastic then it must be plastic welded and repaired,if glass fibre then any boat or car grp shop should be able to fix,do get a rear steel bumper/t bar fitted.


----------



## alcam (Sep 17, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> These people
> Motor Home Bumpers – Bumper Accident Repairs



Got fed up with others (mostly) breaking my plastic bumper . Got them to make me new fibre glass one . Stopped off on way to France , old bumper taken off , lights etc fixed temporarily .
Way home new bumper fixed


----------



## Admin (Sep 17, 2018)

Here you go Annie 


Scapa 3160 Waterproof Duct Tape | Univar Specialty Consumables


----------



## Tbear (Sep 17, 2018)

Admin said:


> Here you go Annie
> 
> 
> Scapa 3160 Waterproof Duct Tape | Univar Specialty Consumables



Seems I was correct as its out of stock already.:lol-053:

Richard


----------



## Northumborman (Sep 17, 2018)

Been there, done that. :-( 1 week old Autotrail Comanche. Couldn't see the concrete post hidden by the shrubbery! Got it repaired on the insurance with it being a new van. Hope you get it fixed satisfactorily.

Kevin


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 17, 2018)

If it is plastic (hope you picked up the bits) a mobile bumper repairers should fix it .


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 17, 2018)

Admin said:


> Here you go Annie
> 
> 
> Scapa 3160 Waterproof Duct Tape | Univar Specialty Consumables



Thanks but Edina got me a roll of white Gorilla tape sticks like sh!t to a blanket.


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 17, 2018)

annie good new to brighten your day jelly are down in price in tesco 25p


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 17, 2018)

runnach said:


> Dull one Annie, hope you source a reasonable fix.
> 
> As with a previous reply, I would go a rear type guard, have one myself (was already fitted) which do work, I'm thinking of a wee side line for the future, what are your rear dimensions?



I’ll let you look at my rear next time I see you


----------



## spigot (Sep 17, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> i’ll let you look at my rear next time i see you



whoops!!


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 17, 2018)

runnach said:


> I forgot to say, Annie. Can you make sure it is clean please, which will help when I am reading off, dimensions from tape.



My rear is always clean young man well that is except nah we won’t go there


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 18, 2018)

That gorilla tape looks good but I don't like the look of the people that stick it on


----------



## The laird (Sep 18, 2018)

He’s getting back to the norm annie  eh


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 18, 2018)

These guys do some good work at very reasonable rates,if you Email him photos he will give you a quote.

Westridingleisure@outlook.com


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 23, 2018)

Update I have an appointment on Tuesday with the guys at Canvey island will let you know what they say and do.


----------



## Glass man (Sep 23, 2018)

*Try this*

I had an excellent repair done by a boat yard, they are used to repairing plastic.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 25, 2018)

Another update the guys at Canvey Island are going to fix my rear end on the 9th of October at an estimated cost of between £380 and £450 depending on any damage to the brackets under the bumper so I am pleased with that quote and will be taking the van back to them in just under 2 weeks time.


----------



## The laird (Sep 25, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Another update the guys at Canvey Island are going to fix my rear end on the 9th of October at an estimated cost of between £380 and £450 depending on any damage to the brackets under the bumper so I am pleased with that quote and will be taking the van back to them in just under 2 weeks time.



Sounds good annie .           will they reshape yer back end :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 25, 2018)

The laird said:


> Sounds good annie .           will they reshape yer back end :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



Yes hopefully make it more slimlined


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 25, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Another update the guys at Canvey Island are going to fix my rear end on the 9th of October at an estimated cost of between £380 and £450 depending on any damage to the brackets under the bumper so I am pleased with that quote and will be taking the van back to them in just under 2 weeks time.[/QUOTE
> 
> I've heard they do a good job.
> 
> ...


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 25, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> campervanannie said:
> 
> 
> > Another update the guys at Canvey Island are going to fix my rear end on the 9th of October at an estimated cost of between £380 and £450 depending on any damage to the brackets under the bumper so I am pleased with that quote and will be taking the van back to them in just under 2 weeks time.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 25, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> yeoblade said:
> 
> 
> > Turning I was watching a waste bin in my mirror and didn’t see the wooden post next to it until I heard a crunch.
> ...


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 25, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> campervanannie said:
> 
> 
> > All part of the great adventure, kiddo.
> ...


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 18, 2018)

*Update.*



The finished job just need 24 hrs for the glues and sealants to go off but a cracking job.


----------



## harrow (Oct 18, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 68045
> 
> The finished job just need 24 hrs for the glues and sealants to go off but a cracking job.



No, 

it's a no more cracks job


----------



## Lee (Oct 18, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> View attachment 68045
> 
> The finished job just need 24 hrs for the glues and sealants to go off but a cracking job.



Looks a great job they certainly seem to no there business.
Now as my mum would say take care.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 18, 2018)

*Final Bill*

BARGAIN worth every penny.




Please note the address on the bill is not where his business premises are, 

AW motorhome repairs 
The Marina
Point Road
Canvey Island
Essex
SS87TJ


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 15, 2019)

I might be calling in to see them Annie, we hit a deer last night and it demolished the front N/S bumper 

I hit a wild boar a few years ago and damaged the O/S front but I managed to pick the bits up so I repaired that myself, last night it was too dangerous to collect the bits so a new bumper might be a better choice


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 15, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I might be calling in to see them Annie, we hit a deer last night and it demolished the front N/S bumper
> View attachment 69286View attachment 69287
> I hit a wild boar a few years ago and damaged the O/S front but I managed to pick the bits up so I repaired that myself, last night it was too dangerous to collect the bits so a new bumper might be a better choice



Oh, no! (or oh deer!)

Hope you at least have a fresh supply of venison to eat while you're getting the bumper repaired. Bummer!


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry to read this terry ,think it will be a dear repair


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2019)

*All the smarties jump in*

Might be a deer repair


----------



## andyjanet (Jan 15, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I might be calling in to see them Annie, we hit a deer last night and it demolished the front N/S bumper
> View attachment 69286View attachment 69287
> I hit a wild boar a few years ago and damaged the O/S front but I managed to pick the bits up so I repaired that myself, last night it was too dangerous to collect the bits so a new bumper might be a better choice



Come on in we are here until Sunday


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 15, 2019)

The laird said:


> Sorry to read this terry ,think it will be a dear repair



Well if it was cheap it would have been a bird he hit.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 15, 2019)

andyjanet said:


> Come on in we are here until Sunday



Are you at Antons getting your van fixed pas on my regards to him please.


----------



## andyjanet (Jan 15, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> Are you at Antons getting your van fixed pas on my regards to him please.



Already have


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 15, 2019)

I have had it done by a cheap place in Belgium, five year warranty, 
You cannot see the repair, should have gone to Specsavers


----------



## martinmartin (Jan 15, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I have had it done by a cheap place in Belgium, five year warranty, View attachment 69294View attachment 69295
> You cannot see the repair, should have gone to Specsavers



That looks nice,a little Doe goes a long way.


----------

